# Windows XP prof. schaltet meinen PC nicht aus.



## mR.fLopPy (9. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Mein Problem ist folgendes. Ich habe heute auf einem älteren Computer Windows XP professional installiert. Alles läuft einwandfrei nur beim Herunterfahren bittet mich Windows XP den Computer auszuschalten. Dummerweise konnte das mein PC nie. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber mich hat es nicht großartig viel gestört, denn Windows 2000 und Windows 98 fuhr den PC automatisch herunter.

Kann man das irgendwo beim XP einstellen das er komplett herunterfährt? Oder kann ich meinem Powerknopf irgendwie dazu bringen das er den PC auch ausschalten kann. Ich hab einen 500 MHz Celeron. Das BIOS ist auch demensprechend alt, deswegen ist es mir ein wenig fremd. Die Variante mit dem das XP den Computer automatisch herunterfährt ist mir um einiges lieber, aber wenn es nicht anders geht, greif ich gerne auf den Powerknopf zurück.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
floppy


----------



## TeCe (9. Juli 2003)

Also um den PowerKnopf zum laufen zu kriegen, solltest du dir mal die Anleitung deines Mainboards aus dem Keller kramen und gucken wo du das Kabel, dass vom PowerKnopf abgeht, draufklemmen musst.

Bei XP solltest du aber unter Start->Systemsteuerung->Energieoptionen irgendwo einen Reiter finden, in dem du einstellen kannst ob du APM oder ACPI nutzen willst, um das BIOS anzusprechen. Da dein Board ja schon was älter scheint musst du also die APM-Funktion suchen und aktivieren.

Gutes Gelingen


----------



## mR.fLopPy (9. Juli 2003)

Ok. Versuchen kann ich es ja.
Im BIOS steht das mein Powerknopf derzeit eine "Soft-Power off" Funktion hat. Alle anderen Funktionen waren für Power On. Bei mir ist es so, dass wenn ich auf meinen Knopf drücke und 4 sek. warte er automatisch in eine art Schlummerbetrieb geht.

Irgendwie verwirrend.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (9. Juli 2003)

Danke!
Jetzt funktioniert es. Du weißt nicht zufällig wie man im Bios den "Memory Test" unterbinden kann. Seit dem ich XP habe testet er die RAM mehrmals hintereinander. Einmal od. kein mal wäre besser.

Ciao
Flop


----------



## TeCe (9. Juli 2003)

Schau mal unter Boot-Sequence o.ä.
Da wiederum die Option Quick-Test/Selftest/Memory Test o.ä. de/aktivieren
Das liegt aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht an XP!


----------



## mR.fLopPy (9. Juli 2003)

Nein eh nicht. Ich hab nämlich das Bios wegen dem Powerknopf auf Default gesetzt. Ich probier es einmal.


----------

